# water stains on wall



## sisyphus (Aug 9, 2011)

hello all, I have some water stains on one of my living room walls. and would like to know what the cause of it is. there are no pipes behind this wall. I also have some water stains in my bath, but I'm attributing that to my kid's half hour showers. Thanks


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 9, 2011)

sisyphus said:


> hello all, I have some water stains on one of my living room walls. and would like to know what the cause of it is. there are no pipes behind this wall. I also have some water stains in my bath, but I'm attributing that to my kid's half hour showers. Thanks



It may be leaking from the roof. Is your AC in your attic? I would go in the attic and see what the damage is up there. It could be extensive if its on your walls more so than your ceiling.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> It may be leaking from the roof. Is your AC in your attic? I would go in the attic and see what the damage is up there. It could be extensive if its on your walls more so than your ceiling.



All this and some pics of the outside of the house near the area where the stains are located would help a lot. Half hour showers we can't do anything about


----------



## nealtw (Aug 9, 2011)

The half hour shower is the easiest to fix. When my kids did that, after 10 minutes I went down stairs and turned off the water to the hotwater tank, when the shower went off I turned it back on. I was in my chair before they got out off the bathroom and the seven minute shower was the new normal.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 10, 2011)

nealtw said:


> The half hour shower is the easiest to fix. When my kids did that, after 10 minutes I went down stairs and turned off the water to the hotwater tank, when the shower went off I turned it back on. I was in my chair before they got out off the bathroom and the seven minute shower was the new normal.



Epic parenting right there. I'm gonna use this one.


----------

